# Best Advice for Natural Birth in a Hospital?



## mandaa1220

My husband and I have finally made the decision not to do the $300 Bradley Method classes that we really wanted to take, because of financial reasons.

I'm very anxious about giving birth in a hospital/birth center, because I'm very set on wanting a natural, drug-free experience. Has anyone self taught themselves the Bradley Method? or have good recommendations for books to read or videos to watch that were particularly helpful in helping them achieve the birth they wanted?

FYI, I will hopefully be giving birth in a birthing tub that's available in the center I will be at.


----------



## Mrs HM

Hi there,
I don't know what the Bradley method is but I had a drug free water birth recently. To prepare I read a book on hypnobirthing (the Mongan method) and visualised the type of birth I wanted over and over. A link to my birth story is in my signature but basically I stayed away from the hospital for as long as I could stand the pain which I'm sure helped avoid medical intervention as I was hoping for a vbac. That would be my biggest tip alongside lots of mental preparation for labour and birth as I'm afraid I panicked quite a bit as I had a fast last stage and felt quite out of control for a while, which wasn't nice at all.

HTH and best of luck


----------



## mandaa1220

Mrs HM said:


> Hi there,
> I don't know what the Bradley method is but I had a drug free water birth recently. To prepare I read a book on hypnobirthing (the Mongan method) and visualised the type of birth I wanted over and over. A link to my birth story is in my signature but basically I stayed away from the hospital for as long as I could stand the pain which I'm sure helped avoid medical intervention as I was hoping for a vbac. That would be my biggest tip alongside lots of mental preparation for labour and birth as I'm afraid I panicked quite a bit as I had a fast last stage and felt quite out of control for a while, which wasn't nice at all.
> 
> HTH and best of luck

Thank you! I really appreciate it. I was just thinking about it a lot and I'm thinking that waiting to go to the hospital is going to be a huge role in my ability to get the birth I want. It's just like how do you know how long is too long or how short is too quick?

I ordered some books online that I'll get soon, so hopefully they will be helpful.


----------



## MindUtopia

I can't comment on the hospital experience personally because I've never birth in a hospital, but a few things that might help that I'd suggest are to look into some form of hypnotherapy practice to prepare for birth (hypnobirthing is the main method in the U.S., which is where I'm assuming you are since you mentioned Bradley classes, I used natal hypnotherapy which is a UK method, but they're similar). I'd also recommend trying to stay at home as long as you can before going in to hospital. Too many ladies just rush in as soon as they feel a contraction. Stay at home, relax, have some food, a cup of tea, listen to some relaxing music. You'll now when you need to go in. You really just know. My waters went and I started to have some mild contractions, and then finally stronger contractions, but I knew exactly when I was going to need my midwives soon and called them to come over. You'll know. On the subject of eating, make sure to eat and drink. For some reason in the U.S., they try to tell you not to eat in labour. Eat! You'll need the energy. And try to make your room as personal and relaxing as possible. Keep the lights low, bring some of those battery operated candles, relaxing music, ask your midwife to be hands off and not intervene too much, write a birth plan so it's all very clear what you want. You absolutely can have a positive, natural birth experience in hospital, but you do have to be a bit more proactive about stating what you expect.


----------



## DolceBella

I had a great experience with a hospital waterbirth. I would definitely recommend the Mongan Hypnobirthing method over Bradley though.


----------



## Tigerlily01

HypnoBabies also has a home study course. I did the in-person one, but the online version is cheaper (~$150) and I think includes many (if not all) of the same CDs. Or if you don't want to spend any money, maybe look on youtube for some free positive pregnancy affirmations or relaxation/visualization exercises. I'm a FTM so obviously have no experience with actual birth, but I have LOVED these during my pregnancy, they have kept me so much calmer and more confident.


----------



## krulci

mandaa1220 said:


> Mrs HM said:
> 
> 
> Hi there,
> I don't know what the Bradley method is but I had a drug free water birth recently. To prepare I read a book on hypnobirthing (the Mongan method) and visualised the type of birth I wanted over and over. A link to my birth story is in my signature but basically I stayed away from the hospital for as long as I could stand the pain which I'm sure helped avoid medical intervention as I was hoping for a vbac. That would be my biggest tip alongside lots of mental preparation for labour and birth as I'm afraid I panicked quite a bit as I had a fast last stage and felt quite out of control for a while, which wasn't nice at all.
> 
> HTH and best of luck
> 
> Thank you! I really appreciate it. I was just thinking about it a lot and I'm thinking that waiting to go to the hospital is going to be a huge role in my ability to get the birth I want. It's just like how do you know how long is too long or how short is too quick?
> 
> I ordered some books online that I'll get soon, so hopefully they will be helpful.Click to expand...

If you can, I HIGHLY recommend finding a doula to attend your birth! They know all sorts of counter-pressure techniques that make you feel like you had an epidural. I can't stress how good this feels. Completely amazing. Doulas range in price, and some will even volunteer to do your birth for free. This site is a great place to start: https://www.dona.org/mothers/find_a_doula.php

I completely agree with waiting to go into the hospital. I was scared about waiting too long, too, so my mom advised us to go in as soon as I couldn't talk through a contraction anymore. She was totally right! I got to the hospital at 8cm and delivered DS 2 hours later! It was a beautiful breeze (err... whirlwind, lol). Another benefit of going in later is that they don't offer you an epidural because you're too far gone. In fact, they can't! Even when I was begging for one (in transition - it was a fleeting plead, I promise), they kept encouraging me to do it naturally because they had no other choice. :dohh: A birth plan that specifically outlines no interventions is also a good idea. Hand that to the nurses desk directly when you walk in. They'll get the hint! 

Last but not least, practice relaxation. More specifically, think about anxiety-inducing situations and diffuse them mentally. Keeping my anxiety in check is my biggest goal for our next birth. I felt like it was the only pitfall in DS's arrival. 

Best of luck!!


----------



## mandaa1220

krulci said:


> mandaa1220 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs HM said:
> 
> 
> Hi there,
> I don't know what the Bradley method is but I had a drug free water birth recently. To prepare I read a book on hypnobirthing (the Mongan method) and visualised the type of birth I wanted over and over. A link to my birth story is in my signature but basically I stayed away from the hospital for as long as I could stand the pain which I'm sure helped avoid medical intervention as I was hoping for a vbac. That would be my biggest tip alongside lots of mental preparation for labour and birth as I'm afraid I panicked quite a bit as I had a fast last stage and felt quite out of control for a while, which wasn't nice at all.
> 
> HTH and best of luck
> 
> Thank you! I really appreciate it. I was just thinking about it a lot and I'm thinking that waiting to go to the hospital is going to be a huge role in my ability to get the birth I want. It's just like how do you know how long is too long or how short is too quick?
> 
> I ordered some books online that I'll get soon, so hopefully they will be helpful.Click to expand...
> 
> If you can, I HIGHLY recommend finding a doula to attend your birth! They know all sorts of counter-pressure techniques that make you feel like you had an epidural. I can't stress how good this feels. Completely amazing. Doulas range in price, and some will even volunteer to do your birth for free. This site is a great place to start: https://www.dona.org/mothers/find_a_doula.php
> 
> I completely agree with waiting to go into the hospital. I was scared about waiting too long, too, so my mom advised us to go in as soon as I couldn't talk through a contraction anymore. She was totally right! I got to the hospital at 8cm and delivered DS 2 hours later! It was a beautiful breeze (err... whirlwind, lol). Another benefit of going in later is that they don't offer you an epidural because you're too far gone. In fact, they can't! Even when I was begging for one (in transition - it was a fleeting plead, I promise), they kept encouraging me to do it naturally because they had no other choice. :dohh: A birth plan that specifically outlines no interventions is also a good idea. Hand that to the nurses desk directly when you walk in. They'll get the hint!
> 
> Last but not least, practice relaxation. More specifically, think about anxiety-inducing situations and diffuse them mentally. Keeping my anxiety in check is my biggest goal for our next birth. I felt like it was the only pitfall in DS's arrival.
> 
> Best of luck!!Click to expand...

I'd love to get a doula, but I don't think it's affordable at the moment. We have money saved, but my student loans start on my EDD and they are beyond what I anticipated. It's making me concerned about every penny.

Definitely going to work on a good birth plan and relaxation techniques. I appreciate all your input!! thanks!


----------



## Tigerlily01

If you think you might be interested in a doula but can't afford to pay for one you might try asking around to see if anyone knows a student doula. I think they have to attend a certain number of births before they can be 'certified,' and will generally not charge for those births. (You could start with a doula from the DONA website and ask if they have recommendations for students in your area.) Also, I've noticed that many in our area are willing to 'barter,' so if you have a trade-able skill or something, it might be worth asking. Of course, if a doula isn't your thing that's fine too...your OH could probably learn some of the counter-pressure techniques from youtube.


----------



## mandaa1220

Nooo I'd love a doula! I've looked through the DONA pages and everything and done my research... this is going to sound dumb, but I feel embarrassed contacting them and asking something like that, as I feel like they're going to think I'm cheap or a free loader or something? Like "wow this chick is looking for a handout".


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

I had a natural birth twice. The water birth I had with my second was amazing and the water really helped with the pain x


----------



## Tigerlily01

mandaa1220 said:


> Nooo I'd love a doula! I've looked through the DONA pages and everything and done my research... this is going to sound dumb, but I feel embarrassed contacting them and asking something like that, as I feel like they're going to think I'm cheap or a free loader or something? Like "wow this chick is looking for a handout".

I don't think they will think that at all (and if they do, I wouldn't worry about it). I'd just explain your situation and that you would really like a doula but can't afford one, so would they happen to know of any students looking to attend births for practice, or if not, maybe they could tell you where doula training is done in your area, so you could contact the training center directly and ask.


----------



## krystinab

mandaa1220 said:


> Nooo I'd love a doula! I've looked through the DONA pages and everything and done my research... this is going to sound dumb, but I feel embarrassed contacting them and asking something like that, as I feel like they're going to think I'm cheap or a free loader or something? Like "wow this chick is looking for a handout".

Im not sure where you live but in Baltimore MD, Johns Hopkins Hospital offers free doula services. Im sure if you google it, you may find something near you. Hopefully you find one that is cheap, or even better, FREE!!


----------

